# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  غرائب ... وطرائف ... !

## شيرين عابدين

*شاهد جبلا يتحرك في ايطاليا*
*سبحان الله

*

----------


## شيرين عابدين

الرجل الطائر !
هل نجح هذا الرجل في عمل خدعة سحرية مبهرة بالطيران أمام الجمهور وبدون إخفاء أي أدوات؟
بالطبع لا ، فقد قام بسكب بعض المياه على الأرض أو تلوينها ، وظهرت في الصورة وكأن البقعة ظله و هو طائر !!

هل تعلم: لماذا يلهب الفلفل الحار أفواهنا؟

هل تساءلت يوماً ، لماذا يلهب الفلفل الحار أفواهنا؟
يحتوي الفلفل الحار على مادة كيميائية تسمى كابسيكان أو Capsaicin،
وهذه المادة تؤثر في مستقبلات الألم في الفم والحلق فتشعر بحرارة الفلفل في فمك.
يقوم المخ باستقبال إشارة الألم فيزيد ضربات القلب وإفراز العرق، ويطلق مادة (الإندورفين) التي تخفف من الشعور بالحرقان.

طائرة ترفرف بأجنحتها وتعمل بأقدامنا!!
كان الطيران حلم العلماء والمهندسين على مر القرون الماضية، واستطاعوا تحقيق هذا الحلم أخيراً في القرن الماضي بعد اكتشاف شتى أنواع الوقود واختراع المحركات وتطويرها.
لكن ماذا عن طائرة تطير بدون محرك؟! بل وترفرف بأجنحتها أيضا؟!!

استطاع طالب هندسة في كندا أن يصنع طائرة تعتمد فقط على بدّالات لتطير (كتلك التي تستخدمها لقيادة الدرّاجة!!)، وطار بها فعلاً مسافة 145 متراً بسرعة 25 كيلومتر في الساعة!!
أعتقد أن ركوبها ممتع للغاية بعيداً عن أصوات المحركات المزعجة، وإن كان يحتاج “بعض” اللياقة..

اكتشاف منجم يعود ل 12,000 عام!!
اكتشف بعض علماء الآثار في تشيلي منجماً لأكسيد الحديد عمره 12,000 عام، ما يعني أنه أقدم منجم يكتشف في الأمريكتين حتى الآن.
والمثير أنهم اكتشفوا فيه آثاراً تعود لقبيلة من الهنود التي كانت تستخدم أكسيد الحديد لأغراض دينية، ما يلقي الضوء على أهمية الدين في حياتهم، ويغير نظرة العلماء لهم على أنهم قبيلة بدائية لا تهتم إلا بالغذاء والماء

----------


## رائد راجى

كل الابتكارات من الغرب و لا يوجد اى ابتكار من العرب و لا حول و لا قوة الا بالله

----------


## شيرين عابدين

> كل الابتكارات من الغرب و لا يوجد اى ابتكار من العرب و لا حول و لا قوة الا بالله


العرب قادمون !
أبشر أيها الكريم !

 *أول كمبيوتر جزائرى عربى*
 


*كشف نوار حرز الله المدير العام لمؤسسة "إيباد" الجزائرية للمعلوماتية وخدمات الإنترنيت عن مشروع تصنيع أول حاسوب محمول في الجزائر ابتداء من سبتمبر القادم والذي سيتم تسويقه قبل بداية العام المقبل بسعر يُقدر بـ18 ألف دج بعد تجربة المؤسسة في تركيب الحواسيب بمصنع "زالا" بعنابة والتي ساهمت في تخفيض سعر أجهزة الإعلام الآلي وتعميمها في إطار مشروع رئيس الجمهورية "أسرتك".*


*ووعد نوار حرز الله بفتح 3 آلاف منصب شُغل للشباب الجزائري بمجرد تدشين ثلاثة مصانع جديدة لصناعة البطاقة الرئيسية للكمبيوتر وتصنيع الحواسيب المحمولة بالشراكة مع المجمع الصيني.*
*ويندرج مشروع الشراكة الجزائرية الصينية لتصنيع حواسيب محمولة في الجزائر دون اللجوء لاستيراد القطع الأساسية المكونة لأجهزة الإعلام الآلي من الدول الغربية في إطار مشروع الجزائر الإلكترونية 2013 لإدماج المعلوماتية في جميع الجوانب الحياتية للجزائري، وفيما يخص الخلاف القائم بين مؤسستي ايباد واتصالات الجزائر، أشار مدير مؤسسة "ايباد" إلى أن تدخل مجلس سلطة ضبط البريد والاتصالات وكذا وزارة البريد وتكنولوجيات الإعلام والاتصال أنهى الخلاف وستشرع المؤسسة في تسديد ديونها المتبقية ابتداء من 26 ماي المقبل.*

----------


## شيرين عابدين

لماذا تهاجر الطيور على شكل الرقم سبعة ...؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


ألم تسال نفسك عندما يأتي فصل الخريف وترى جماعات الطيور تتجه نحو الجنوب ‏وهي تطير على شكل الرقم (7)


لقد توصل العلم إلى أن كل طير عندما يضرب بجناحيه يعطي رفعة إلى أعلى للطائر الذي يليه ‏مباشرة , وعلى ذلك فإن الطيران على شكل الرقم 7يمكن سرب الطيور من أن يقطع مسافة ‏إضافية تقدر على الأقل بـ71% زيادة على المسافة التي يمكن أن يقطعها فيما لو طار كل طائر بمفرده........

‏إذاً تعلم من الطير أن مجموعة الأفراد الذين يعملون في فريق واحد يتخذون الوجهة نفسها ‏يصلون إلى أهدافهم بصورة أسرع وأسهل فيتعاونون ويدعم بعضهم بعضاً ....... ‏ 
وعندما يخرج أحد الطيور عن مسار الرقم7 فإنه يواجه فجأة بسحب الجاذبيةوشدة مقاومة ‏الهواء, لذلك فلإنه سرعان ما يرجع إلى السرب ليستفيد من القوة و الحماية التي تمنحها إياه ‏المجموعة ...


‏وعندما يحس قائد السرب بالتعب لأنه يتحمل العبء الأكبر من المقاومة فإنه ينسحب إلى الخلف ‏ويتركالقيادة لطائرآخر , وهكذا تتم القيادة بالتناوب ...

‏أما أفراد الطيورالذين في المؤخرة فإنهم يواصلون الصياح أثناء الطيران لتشجيع الأفراد الذين ‏فيالمقدمة على المحافظة على سرعة الطيران ........

‏وأخيراً فعندما يمرض أحد أفراد البط أو تصيبه رصاصة صياد فيتخلف عن السرب , يقوم ‏اثنان من الطيوربالانسحاب من السرب واللحاق به لحمايته ويبقيان معه حتى يتمكن من اللحاق بالمجموعة أو يموت فيلتحقان بسرب آخر .

‏وهكذا فإن الإنسان ضعيف بنفسه قوي بإخوانه وإذا ابتعد عن الجماعة فقد لايستطيع مقاومة ‏التيار ......

‏إذاً يعلمنا الطير أنه مما يجدر الإهتمام به التعاون في عملية القيادة والتناوب عليها من قبل ‏الأكفاء خاصة عندما يكون العمل صعباً ....

‏إذاً تعلم أن العبارات التشجيعية تساعد دائماً في تنشيط الذين يعملون في الخطوط الأمامية ‏و تحثهم على التقدم دائماً بالرغم من الضغوط المستمرة ........
أخواني .. أخواتي ما أجمل ان نطبق هذه المعاني أثناء تأديتنا لأعمالنا ....
كم ستتضاعف إنتاجيتنا ويتحسن أداءنا لو عملنا كفريق واحد

فهلا تعلمنا كيف نكون يداً واحدة ، وكيف يكون العمل الجماعي_

__منقول_

----------


## شيرين عابدين

*ذكاء الغراب ....سبحان الله  *

----------


## الأخ ابراهيم

نرجوا الانتباه أن بعض الصور في صور نساء سافرات . جزاكم الله خيرا.

----------


## شيرين عابدين

*استمع لصوت النجم الطارق مع الدكتور زغلول النجار - سبحان الله*

----------


## فارس كمال

جزاكم الله خيرا ... وارى ( والعلم لله وحده )ان نشر  الغرائب والعجائب والمبتكرات ونظريات العلم وقوانين الفيزياء التي تم التوصل اليها بما فيها ابعاد الكون وسرعات اجسامه السابحة في الفراغ الممتد الى ما لا يعلمه الا الله ، عبر الانترنيت لن يكون في صالح الملحدين ابدا وستلجم افواه من يدعو الى نبذ الفكر الاسلامي بشكل عام على اعتبار ان فيه الكثير من الخرافات التي لا يستحملها العقل ( ولا ادري  كيف مرروا النظرية الحديثة المعتمدة عند اغلب العلماء التي تؤيد ان الكون كله كان بحجم نقطة صغيرة انفجرت لتشكل الكون بكل ابعاده مع انها اغرب من كثير من الخرافات التي جاء بها الدين -استغفر الله استغفارا كثيرا - من وجود الجان وتسبيح المخلوقات وغير ذلك، وعاملوا فكرة نشوء الكون هذه معاملة من يستمع الى خبر عن شخص من اقاربه ) وان المستقبل باذن الله حافل بالمزيد والمزيد حتى يتبين لهم انه الحق .. 
جزاكم الله خيرا وزادكم علما انه سميع الدعاء

----------


## شيرين عابدين

> جزاكم الله خيرا ... وارى ( والعلم لله وحده )ان نشر  الغرائب والعجائب والمبتكرات ونظريات العلم وقوانين الفيزياء التي تم التوصل اليها بما فيها ابعاد الكون وسرعات اجسامه السابحة في الفراغ الممتد الى ما لا يعلمه الا الله ، عبر الانترنيت لن يكون في صالح الملحدين ابدا وستلجم افواه من يدعو الى نبذ الفكر الاسلامي بشكل عام على اعتبار ان فيه الكثير من الخرافات التي لا يستحملها العقل ( ولا ادري  كيف مرروا النظرية الحديثة المعتمدة عند اغلب العلماء التي تؤيد ان الكون كله كان بحجم نقطة صغيرة انفجرت لتشكل الكون بكل ابعاده مع انها اغرب من كثير من الخرافات التي جاء بها الدين -استغفر الله استغفارا كثيرا - من وجود الجان وتسبيح المخلوقات وغير ذلك، وعاملوا فكرة نشوء الكون هذه معاملة من يستمع الى خبر عن شخص من اقاربه ) وان المستقبل باذن الله حافل بالمزيد والمزيد حتى يتبين لهم انه الحق .. 
> جزاكم الله خيرا وزادكم علما انه سميع الدعاء


كلامك منطقي جدا بارك الله فيك !

----------


## شيرين عابدين

نافورة غريبة

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> العرب قادمون !
> أبشر أيها الكريم !
> 
> *أول كمبيوتر جزائرى عربى* 
> 
> 
> 
> *كشف نوار حرز الله المدير العام لمؤسسة "إيباد" الجزائرية للمعلوماتية وخدمات الإنترنيت عن مشروع تصنيع أول حاسوب محمول في الجزائر ابتداء من سبتمبر القادم والذي سيتم تسويقه قبل بداية العام المقبل بسعر يُقدر بـ18 ألف دج بعد تجربة المؤسسة في تركيب الحواسيب بمصنع "زالا" بعنابة والتي ساهمت في تخفيض سعر أجهزة الإعلام الآلي وتعميمها في إطار مشروع رئيس الجمهورية "أسرتك".*
> 
> ...


هذا جيد ... سمعت بالمشروع منذ مدة ... وفق الله الجميع ، شكار أختي شيرين ...

----------


## شيرين عابدين

أصبح الفن يدخل فى كل شىء بحياتنا .. فإما أن يصيبها بالجمال ، وإما أن يجعلها أكثر غرابة فتزيد كذلك جمالاً .. وقد نشر موقع oddee بعض الصور لمصابيح غريبة ولكنها بأي حال شكل من أشكال الفنون .. تعالوا نشاهدها معاً:


*1- إعدام مصباح:*







فكرة غريبة ومرعبة لمصباح!


ولكن تُرَى.. ماذا كانت الجريمة الشنيعة التى ارتكبها هذا المصباح؟؟


*2- قطرات الضوء:*







فكرة أخرى لا تقل تميزاً حيث تم صناعة المصابيح على شكل قطرات ثقيلة متساقطة من صنبور


*3- المصباح المسكوب:*







تبدو وكأنها مشاهد ملتقطة لدلو مليء بالدهان أثناء قَلبه وسقوط الدهان منه!!


ولكنه فى الحقيقة ليس دهاناً ولا ذاك دلواً .. وإنما هى مصباح ذو فكرة غريبة جداً: دلاء مقلوبة ودهان ثابت ومصباح بالداخل هو كل ما تحتاجه لتصميم هذه اللمبة الجميلة .
*4- الجندى المرعب المجهول:*






تبدو لي كمصباح تم استخدامه فى أحد أفلام الرعب وليس كمصباح يمكن استعماله فى المنزل!
*5- عقد من الضوء:*





يمكن تثبيت هذا المصباح على الطاولة فتبدو كعقد من لآلئ الضوء و إن كانت تذكرنى بشكل قريب للـDouble helix DNA ولكنها ليست متساوية الفراغات!!


*6- العقل المضىء:*





قالوا أن العلم نور ، ولكن هذه الصورة تبين أن العقل أيضا من نور .. وعلينا أن نستغله الاستغلال الأمثل ^_^


*7- جنود المصابيح:*

جنود المصابيح يسيرون صفاً واحداً، يدافعون عن المصابيح ضد أي اعتداء آخر من الأجهزة الكهربية الأخرى! (وإن كان هؤلاء الجنود يشبهون جنود الفرسان الحمر فى فيلم أليس فى بلاد العجائب!)


*8- مصباح الوردة:*





مصباح للأطفال يمكن أن يكون مثل فكرة لعبة (فتحى يا وردة .. قفلى يا وردة)!!


*9- مصباح الثعبان:*





هو مصباح يوضع فوق المكتب على شكل ثعبان صغير، ومن الممكن أن تعطيه هدية لصديق يخاف من الثعابين .. ولكن ماذا سيحدث إذا انقطع التيار الكهربي ؟؟


*10- العلم نور:*





فكرة تطبيقية لمقولة (العلم نور) .. فهل تساءلنا من قبل ماذا نفعل بالكتب التى تتلف؟؟ جاء الرد بهذه الفكرة الرائعة لكتاب به مصباح يضيء نوراً كما يضىء الكتاب علماً من نور ..

----------


## شيرين عابدين

*فنّ بمجسمات الإلكترونيات*





























*
*

----------


## شيرين عابدين

*هذا فيديو عن مطاردة خلية دم بيضاء لجرثومة*
 
خلية الدم البيضاء هي الخلية الكبيرة أما الجرثومة فهي النقطتين السوداء
شاهد لتعلم بعض نعم الله عليك .. قال تعالى: ((وأسبغ عليكم نعمه ظاهرة وباطنة)) 
http://www.4cyc.com/play-lCkZTZu1WSE

----------


## شيرين عابدين

*الرجل الهندي الذي أذهل العالم ..!!*



http://www.4cyc.com/play-fEiIaK-QBgo

----------


## شيرين عابدين

لا بد وأن تدور الأيام

  




تعليق:
" فَاعْتَبِرُوا يَا أُولِي الْأَبْصَارِ "

----------


## شيرين عابدين

*كوخ المستقبل .. رااائع وجميل*
 
 *إليكم الطريقة الهندسية التي عمل بها هذا الكوخ الجميل*

----------


## ابن تيميه الصغير

الحمدالله رب العالمين وبه نستعين




> الابتكارات من الغرب و لا يوجد اى ابتكار من العرب و لا حول و لا قوة الا بالله


العبودية هي التي يريدها الله منا فإن حققناها فسيوفقنا إلى ما يصلح لنا من الابتكارات والصنائع 

الدولة الرومية يقدر عمرها بثمانية عشر قرن اي ما يقارب 1800 سنة 

ومع ذلك سقطت بسهولة بأيدي الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم لما حققوا العبودية 

الغرب الآن يعملون ليل نهار ولا يجدون طعم الراحة خوفاً من سقوط حضارتهم 

ولهذا يخترعون الاشياء الترفيهية ويوفرون الخمر والنساء لعلها تنسيهم خوف السقوط

العبودية هي الهدف الاسمى وهي الطريق وهي الغاية فعلينا

 ان ننشر التوحيد ونحارب الشرك وسنكون بإذن الله اسياد العالم هذا ما يريده الله عز وجل

هذه هي اهم قضايا القرآن الكريم الدعوة الى التوحيد والنهي عن الشرك

لكن هناك من قلب الامور فجعل الحضارة اولا ثم العبودية ثانياً

فلم يجد الحضارة ولم يحظى بالعبودية

والله اعلم

----------


## شيرين عابدين

*إعصار قادم من شركة " أبل " * 
   *
شركة أبل* *سوف توسع الفجوة التقنية بينها وبين مثيلاتها في السنوات القادم ولا سيما مع تلويحها بتقنية البحث المتقدمة في أجهزتها المسقبلية والتي سوف تطرحها عن طريق شاشة لمس شفافة وهي عبارة عن جهاز كمبيوتر ولكنه يحتوي على إمكانيات خارقة ومذهلة سوف تذهل مستخدميه عن إستخدامه للوهلة الأولى فابمكانه ان يفعل كل ما يفعله كل جها وهو مجهز بكاميرة وماسح ضوء و جهاز اتصال لاسلكي* *(**Wireless**)* *كما يحتوي على خرائط الجوجل وربما يكون جوجل ايرث البرنامج المشغل لتك الخرائط كما هو متوقع مع كل تلك التقنيات ليس إلا في تلك الشاشة الشفافة)الزجاجي  ). أن اروع ما سوف تقدمه تلك الشاشة الشفافة (برأي هي شاشة كريستالية خارقة لما سوف ترونه في الصور المدعمة بالموضوع لكثرة ما هي مذهلة.* 




  
*
للنتقل إلى الصور الآن* *سوف ترون أني محق حيث سميتها الشاشة الكريستالية الخارقة
الصورة الأوليتان توضحان لك أنك بمجرد لمس البرج الظاهر على الشاشة يعطيك تفاصيل عنه والمثير في الأمر تتيح لك الشاشة اختيار أي طابق فيه ليزود بالمعلومات عنه كما يمكن أن تعرف نوع موديل السيارة فقط بتوجيهك تلك الشاشة على سيارة ما أو ان تدخل اسم مطعم فيزودك بقائمة المأكولات التي يوفرها المطعم وسوف تقوم بتزوديك بالتفاصيل وكذلك يمكنك توجيهها على الجسر وسوف تعطيك معلومات عنه مثل متى بني أو من بناه وهلم جرة.*  
*
وهذه الصورتان توضحان كيف تقوم بالبحث في الصحف أو المجلات أو حتى الكتب فعندما تحدد كلمة ما في صفحة على الشاشة يقوم الجهاز بعرض معنى تلك الكلمة على الشاشة .*  




  
*
القسم الثاني :**مستقبل بحث الإنترنت المتنقل - التطبيقات 
المرشد الداخلي : يعمل في داخل المباني سواءً المطارات أو المحطات أو المستشفيات وما إلى ذلك.*  



  
*
الترجمة الفورية التلقائية كما نرى أنه يحول من اللغة اللاتينية إلى اللغة اإنجليزية*  
*
*

  
*
البحث عن طريق الكلمة الدليلية :* *بمعنى عندما تريد أن تجد كلمة ما من بين النصوص الكتابية .*  


  
*
القسم الثالث :* *وهو شبيه بالخيال* *(أن ترى ما لا يمكنك أن تراه )* *هذه الصورة توضح لك التخطيط السماوي الذي يستخدمه الفلكيون لتحدية المجموعة النجمية مثل مجموعة الدب القطبي**.(الإستخدام الفلكي).*  


  
*
يمكنك تسليط تلك الشاشة على الإزهار لكي تبين لك نوعها وحتى يمكنها أن تبين لك أي الإزهار الذي لم يكتل ازهارها بشكل حقيقي.*  


  
*
القسم الرابع:* *مستقبل البحث المتنقل على الحمية* *(الجانب الصحي و الغذائي)**
الصورة تستعرض القيم الغدائية لتك التفاحة وكم كمية الماء التي تحتويه إليس ذلك رائع*  


  
*
الصورة التالية توضح لك كيف أن هذا الجهاز سوف يساعدك في الجانب الغذائي بشكل رهيب حيث يوضح لك القيم الغذائية التي تحويها تلك المأكولات وسيكون المساعد الأول لمن هم لا ياكترثون بالتغذية الصحية.*  

  
*
القسم الخامس :** مستقبل البحث المتنقل (كسر حواجز الزمن)
معرفة تنبؤات الطقس القادمة ربما تكون مزوده بالجهاز*  

  
*
الحقيقة كلما تقدمت في طرح إمكانيات هذا الجهاز يزداد اعجابي به بشكل مهول تخيل أنك باستطاعك استعراض مشهد ما كيف كان في الماضي مثل توجه الشاشة على مشهد ما وأنت في* *عام**2009**مثلاً يمكنك أنت تستعرض نفس المشهد ذلك عندما كان في عام 2005 واو مذهل.*  

  
*
هذه الصورة تستعرض لك الجانب الجغرافي وربما يمكنك جعل الجهاز يتزامن مع برنامج جوجل إيرث المتخصص في التضاريس الجغرافية للأرض و الخرائط على وجه العموم.*  

  
*
القسم السادس:** مستقبل البحث المتنقل- القوة البصرية للجهاز
المساعدة البصرية لأي كتاب بمعنى أي كتاب يمكن أن يكون كتاب صوري.*  

  
*
انظر* *لذكاء الاصطناعي**  لهذا الجهاز يمكنه التعرف على الهواتف النقالة فقط بتوجيه الشاشة عليها وبعدها يمكن الاتصال و مزامنته بالهواتف عن طريق الاتصال اللاسلكي ونقل البيانات إليه تكون تلك البيانات المنقولة على شكل بصري ذو ثلاث إبعاد وليس ثنائي كما قد استعرضت بعض الشركات سابقاً.*  







  
*
القسم السابع:** مستقبل البحث المتنقل-التسوق الافتراضي*  
*
*



  
*
أن هذه التقنية سوف تساهم في مساعدة شركات الديكور أو شركات بيع الأثاث ولاسيما كـ ايكيا**(الشركة السويدي العالمية لبيع الأثاث).*  
*
القسم الثامن والأخير:* *مستقبل البحث المتنقل-الحوار النصي-* *(تقليص الفجوة بين ضعيفي السمع وبين محيطه)*  








  
*
عند توجيه الشاشة إلى الأشخاص المتحدثين* *تقوم الشاشة بقراءة حركة الفم للمتكلم* *فتحوله إلى كلام نصي ليتمكن ضعيفوا السمع من فهم الحديث.كما تلاحظون أن أسهم الإطارات التي تحتوي الحديث ثشير إلى إتجاه المتكلم أو ذلك الشيء الذي يحدث الصوت.عندما يتكلم شخص ما خارج الشاشة فأن سهم في ذلك الإطار يتجه إتجاه ذلك الشخص.*  


  
*
هذه النظارة هي* *عبارة عن شكل آخر للجهاز ربما يستبدل تلك الشاشة الشفافة في وقت لاحق .*  


  
*
هذاه صورة جهاز آي فون يعتمد على هذا المبدأ الذي يقوم عليه ذلك الجهاز**(الشاشة الشفافة)*  



  
*
هذه الصورة تبين كيف أن البيانات تتبادل بين الجهاز(كمبيوتر) والهاتف النقال آي فون* *(**IPhone**)**
آلان ما رأيكم في هذا الجهاز اليس سوف يغير وجه التقنية في العالم في المستقبل القريب.*  
*
ياترى ما ذا سوف تفعل شركة مايكروسوفت أمام هذا الإعصار القادم ....؟*

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

قرأت العنوان بطريقتي لما لمحت أول كلمة أكملته ... ( إعصار قادم ...إلى الجزائر ) ابتسامة 
لأنه من المحتمل حسب علماء الفلك وعلى رأسهم الفلكي بوناطيرو أن هناك تسونامي قادم لسواحل الجزائر .
جزيت خيرا .

----------


## شيرين عابدين

* أغرب 10 صور التقطتها جوجل إيرث

*  * 1        - رأس تستمع للآيبود**
** مساحتها على أرض الواقع تقدر بـ 500x250 متر.. هذا التشكيل الصخري الهائل في كندا يشبه رأس شخص يضع سماعات في أذنه ويستمع إلى الآيبود.*  **  
 
* 2                      - جزر النخلة في دبي**
** قد تحبها، وقد تكرهها ولكن تبقى الحقيقة الوحيدة المؤكدة أن جزر النخلة تعد إنجازاً معمارياً وهندسياً أكثر من رائع.*  **  
 
* 3                      - قاعدة دافيد مونثان الجوية**
** في صحراء أريزونا وبمساحة 2600 فدان، توجد قاعدة دافيد موثان الجوية التي تعد مخزناً رهيباً لكل أنواع الطائرات القديمة التي لم تعد تستعمل الآن.*   **  
 
* 4                      - بصمة إصبع**
** لا يهم مدى بعدك أو قربك من هذا الشكل الفريد في حديقة برايتون، فحتى الآن لا أحد يعرف معناه الحقيقي الذي يبدو وكأنها بصمة إصبع.*   **  
 
* 5                      - دائرة الصحراء**
** وسط الصحراء القاحلة في مصر، والتي تمتلئ بالعواصف التي تطمس أي شيء.. توجد هذه الدوائر الغامضة.*   **  
 
* 6                      - قاذفة قنابل**
** قاذفة القنابل من الحرب العالمية الثانية التي تظهر فوق لندن، صورة أثارت زوبعة كبيرة على الإنترنت، وهو ما جعل غوغل تحدّث صورة هذه المنطقة تحديداً في عام 2006 كي لا تظهر هذه الطائرة.*   **  
 
* 7                      - علامة كوكاكولا**
** أكبر علامة كوكاكولا في العالم، وهي مصنوعة من زجاجات الكولا وموقعها هو صحراء شيلي.*  **  
 
* 8                      - أفراس النهر**
**                     أعداد كبيرة                      للغاية من أفراس النهر في بحيرة من الطين السميك.*   **  
 
* 9                      - بحيرة دم**
**                     بحيرة الدم حمراء                      اللون في العراق!*   **  
 
* 10                      - سفينة مقلوبة**
** من العراق أيضاً تأتي هذه الصورة الفريدة للسفينة المقلوبة على جانبها في الخليج.*   **

----------


## شيرين عابدين

* هذا ما فعله الجيش الياباني لشعبه  عندما وقعت الكارثة الأخيرة و التسونامي*   * هل تتوقع هذا من جيش عربي أو إسلامي في  زماننا هذا ؟*    * 
*  *..*  *.*

----------


## شيرين عابدين

*أول حديقة تدخل موسوعة جينيس بأكبر عدد سلاسل ورد معلقة بالعالم “العين برادايس”*

حديقة العين برادايس والتي تقع بمنطقة زاخر في العين بدولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة
 حيث تشغل الحديقة مساحة قدرها 70 ألف متر مربع بما في ذلك الممرات والمماشي الداخلية التي تبلغ أطوالها 1000 متر تقريبا
 ويبلغ عدد السلات المعلقة في الحديقة 2800 سلة من أشكال وأنواع مختلفة
 وتحمل السلات المعلقة “ العامودية “ تصاميم عديدة ومتنوعة وتتألف كل منها من مجموعة من الطبقات تتراوح بين طبقة
 إلى 10 طبقات في السلة الواحدة …  وتشتمل الحديقة كذلك على أكبر برج من سلات الزهور المعلقة عالمياً بارتفاع 6 أمتار وعلى 50 هرماً من الزهور بألوان وأنواع مختلفة
 كما أن الحديقة الفريدة من نوعها تضم كذلك مجسماً مصغراً لبرج ايفل يبلغ ارتفاعه 12 متراً مزوداً بنظام متطور للإضاءة
 لإضافة مزيد من اللمسات الجمالية على الحديقة

----------


## شيرين عابدين

*
*  *وقفة مع عجائب عام 2011 الرقمية*
 
 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
سنــة 2011 سنة عجيـبة .. ستحوي على العديد من التواريخ المميزة مثل:
1/1/11
1/11/11
11/1/11
11/11/11 *هذا ليس كل شيء!!* خذ آخر رقمين من تاريخ ميلادك وأجمعهم مع العمر الذي ستبلغة هذا العام وستكون النتيجة 111 للجميع..!! مثلاً : ولد أحمد  في العام 1989
وسيصبح في سن
الـ 22 هذا العام
89+22= 111 *هذا ليس كل شيء،*
شهر أكتوبر لهذا العام سيحوي على
5 أيام السبت
5 أيام الأحد
5 أيام الأثنين *وهذا لا يحدث إلا كل 823 عام!!*

----------


## القارئ المليجي

> شهر أكتوبر لهذا العام سيحوي على
>  5 أيام السبت
> 5 أيام الأحد
> 5 أيام الأثنين *وهذا لا يحدث إلا كل 823 عام!!*


يبدو أن هذه تحتاج إلى إيضاح ..
لأنَّ الظاهر أن أي شهر من الأشهر ذوات 31 يومًا .. تتكرر فيه ثلاثة أيام من أيام الأسبوع خمس مرات..
فاليوم الأول ... هو الثامن ... هو الخامس عشر ... هو الثاني والعشرون ... هو التاسع والعشرون.
واليوم الثاني هو التاسع ... ، .... ، ..... هو الثلاثون.
واليوم الثالث هو العاشر ... ، .... ، .... ، هو الحادي والثلاثون.
والعام يكون به سبعة أشهر من ذوات 31 يومًا.
فمحتمل أن يبدأ أي شهر من هذه السبعة بيوم سبت.... أو أحد ... أو اثنين.
ولا أرى خصوصية لشهر أكتوبر ..
كيف تم حساب أن هذا لا يكون إلا كل 823 عامًا؟
وهذا سؤال مستفهم.

----------


## صالح العوكلي

جهد طيب يذكر فيشكر مزيدا من العطاء

امتناني

----------


## شيرين عابدين

> يبدو أن هذه تحتاج إلى إيضاح ..
> لأنَّ الظاهر أن أي شهر من الأشهر ذوات 31 يومًا .. تتكرر فيه ثلاثة أيام من أيام الأسبوع خمس مرات..
> فاليوم الأول ... هو الثامن ... هو الخامس عشر ... هو الثاني والعشرون ... هو التاسع والعشرون.
> واليوم الثاني هو التاسع ... ، .... ، ..... هو الثلاثون.
> واليوم الثالث هو العاشر ... ، .... ، .... ، هو الحادي والثلاثون.
> والعام يكون به سبعة أشهر من ذوات 31 يومًا.
> فمحتمل أن يبدأ أي شهر من هذه السبعة بيوم سبت.... أو أحد ... أو اثنين.
> ولا أرى خصوصية لشهر أكتوبر ..
> كيف تم حساب أن هذا لا يكون إلا كل 823 عامًا؟
> وهذا سؤال مستفهم.


تحليل يحترم ، والله أعلم بقصدهم .

----------


## شيرين عابدين

> جهد طيب يذكر فيشكر مزيدا من العطاء
> 
> امتناني


بارك الله فيك !

----------


## شيرين عابدين

*أول فرشاة أسنان تعمل بال”يو أس بي				*






 *ابتكرت شركة هولندية أول فرشاة أسنان تعمل من خلال وصلة "يو أس بي" في العالم، ويمكنها في دقائق معدودة تحقيق نسبة 100% نظافة للأسنان بجانب تبييضها أيضا.
وأُطلق اسم "الماس النظيف" على الفرشاة الجديدة التي تعتمد على المزج بين قوة الماء والهواء معا، لتوفر عناية فائقة بالأسنان من خلال أكثر من 31 ألف حركة سريعة في الدقيقة الواحدة، نقلاً عن صحيفة "اليوم السابع" المصرية أمس.
وحرص الأطباء على تزويد الفرشاة بمجموعة من القدرات المتميزة، حيث تقدم للمستخدمين 5 أنماط مختلفة لتنظيف الأسنان وفقا لرغبة المستخدم، ويستمر عمل كل نمط لمدة دقيقتين كحد أقصى يتم تحديدها بوقت متوفر في الفرشاة، وتقدم للمستخدمين برنامجا مميزا يمكنه أن يرتقي بمستوى صحة الفم فى 14 يوما فقط، ولا تقتصر مهمة الفرشاة على التنظيف فقط، بل تقوم أيضا بتبييض الأسنان وفق نمط خاص يستمر لمدة 30 ثانية.
وأبرز ما يميز الفرشاة المبتكرة هو طرق الشحن المختلفة لبطاريتها عبر وصلة "يو أس بي"، ويمكن شحن الفرشاة بطريقة لاسلكية من خلال "كوب زجاجي شاحن" يتم توصيله بوصلة "يو أس بي" بجهاز الكمبيوتر، وعندما يتم شحن البطاريات بالكامل يعرف المستخدم ذلك من خلال إضاءة معينة.*

----------


## شيرين عابدين

بناء الجسور عند النمل 

  مثال رائع للتضحية والتعاون



 راقب  العلماء عالم النمل طويلاً وظنوا في البداية أنه عالم محدود لا يفكر  ولا  يعقل ولا يتكلم! ولكن تبين أخيراً أن النمل هي أمة مثلنا تماماً، له   قوانينه وحياته وذكاؤه، وتبين أن هندسة البناء عند النمل أقدم بكثير من   البشر، حيث يقوم النمل منذ ملايين السنين ببناء المساكن وحديثاً كشف   العلماء طريقة بناء الجسور عند النمل.

 

 فقد  جاء في دراسة جديدة (حسب موقع رويترز) أن الطريقة التي يعتمد عليها النمل  لعبور الحُفر هي بناء الجسور بالأجساد! فقد ذكر باحثان بريطانيان  أن أسراب  النمل حين يعتريها السأم من الحفر في مسارها تضحي بالبعض منها  في سبيل  الباقين حيث يعمد بعضها إلى التمدد داخل النقاط غير المستوية لصنع  مسار  أكثر انسيابية لباقي السرب.

 

 وتوصل  الباحثان إلى أن نوعاً من أنواع النمل يعيش في أمريكا الوسطى  والجنوبية  يختار أفراداً من السرب يناسب حجم أجسادها حجم الحفرة المراد  سدها. وذكرا  في تقرير نشرته مجلة السلوك الحيواني أنه ربما تكاتف عدد من  أعضاء السرب  لملء الحفرة الأكبر! 

  
 تأملوا  معي هذا الجسر الحي وكيف قامت بعض النملات بالتضحية في سبيل  الآخرين،  ويقول العلماء إن النملات التي تصنع من أجسادها هذا الجسر تتألم  كثيراً  أثناء مرور النمل فوقها، ولكنها تصبر وتتحمل وتبقى متماسكة كالجسر  الحقيقي  حتى تمر آخر نملة!

 ودرس سكوت باول ونايجل فرانكس من جامعة بريستول نوعاً من النمل يسمى ايسيتون بيرتشيلي يسير عبر غابات أمريكا الوسطى والجنوبية في أسراب تضم ما يصل الى 200 ألف نملة!
 ودائما  ما يبقى السرب على صلة بالمستعمرة من خلال طابور طويل من النمل.  لكن هذا  الطابور الطويل من النمل الحي قد يضطرب بشدة حين يمر أفراده فوق  أوراق  الشجر والأغصان المتناثرة على أرض الغابات.   
 
 نرى  في هذه الصورة كيف يتمسك النمل بعضه ببعض ليبني جسراً متيناً، هذا  الجسر  يستخدم لعبور النملات عليه من ضفة لأخرى، ويؤكد العلماء الذين درسوا  هذه  الظاهرة أن النمل يختار بعناية فائقة الأحجام المناسبة للنملات التي  ستضحي  بنفسها وتصنع هذا الجسر!


 







 إن  هندسة بناء الجسور عند النمل تعتبر تقنية متطورة جداً وبدون تكاليف، فقط  بقليل من التضحية والتعاون،  والذي يستغربه العلماء هذه الطاقة الكبيرة التي  يقدمها النمل أثناء صنعه  للجسر الحي، ويعجبون من صبره وبذله لهذا الجهد  الكبير والمبرمج، ولذلك  يؤكدون أن النملة تتمتع بذكاء عالٍ وحب لأخواتها  النملات، وهنا أتوقف  قليلاً وأتذكر قول الحبيب الأعظم: (لا يؤمن أحدكم حتى يحب لأخيه ما يحب لنفسه)  انظروا كيف تطبق النملات قول هذا النبي الأمي عليه الصلاة والسلام،

  فماذا  عنا نحن المؤمنين الذين ندعي محبة هذا النبي الرحيم وأننا نطبق أوامره؟

----------


## شيرين عابدين

صورة تم التقاطها في احد دور الايتام 
 


طفل يتيم أفتقد أمه فرسمها على الارض ونام في أحضانها



  



 حقيقه نقلتها اليكم لسبب واحد 
 ما تحمله من الم ومعنى اليتم الحقيقي 
 فالام لامثيل لها اطلاقاً
 
تعليق :
أنت الأحن يا ربنا على عبدك ، فكن له صاحبا ورفيفا
آمين !

----------


## شيرين عابدين

مصحف عجيب مكتوب بخط يد إمبراطور هندى منذ أربعمائة عام

                          اسم السلسلة:                         من التراث                     



*شاهد... هذا المصحف العجيب المكتوب بخط يد إمبراطور هندى منذ أربعمائة عام*


تأمل معى عزيزى القارئ فى الصورة المصاحبة، ولاحظ حجم هذا المصحف الشريف وتخيل كم يكون وزنه، إنه مصحف معروض فى متحف بالهند، هذا المصحف كتبه إمبراطور هندى بخط اليد (ياترى كم إستغرق من وقت وجهد حتى يخرج بهذه الروعة وهذا الإتقان وهذا الجمال).
تصور هذا المصحف يزن ثلاثة عشر كيلوجرام، وطوله 39,51 سنتيمتر، وإرتفاعه عشرون سنتيمتر.
هذا المصحف الشريف تم كتابته بخط عربى مذهب ومفضض، العجيب أن الخامة التى تم صنع أوراق صفحات المصحف منها هى من مادة مقاومة للإحتراق، والأعجب أن كل ورقة من أوراق هذا المصحف لها رائحة عطر مختلفة عن الأوراق الأخرى.
جدير بالذكر أن القوات الهندية قد أحبطت محاولة لسرقة هذ المصحف الأثرى.

 * المصدر:                        *                              من قراءاتى التاريخية  

                          اسم السلسلة:                         من التراث

----------


## شيرين عابدين

*لمبة مضاءة منذ عام 1901*

   
*تحتفل      مدينة ليفرمور بولاية كاليفورنيا الأميركية بامتلاك لمبة ما زالت تضيء من دون      انقطاع منذ 110 سنوات، حيث أفادت صحيفة "كريك كونترا كوستا تايمز" الأميركية أن      "اللمبة المئوية" تضيء محطة الإطفاء رقم 6 في ليفرمور منذ 110 سنوات وهي الفترة      الأطول في أميركا إن لم يكن في العالم بأسره.

    وأشارت إلى أن الاحتفالات التي تقام بالمناسبة تشمل عرضاً سينمائياً وموسيقياً      وتوقيع كتب وقطع قالب حلوى، ويتوقع أن تجتذب زواراً من مختلف أنحاء العالم،      وتبدأ الاحتفالات اليوم بعرض فيلم "عصر النور" عن لمبة أبدية، وتستمر طوال يومي      السبت والأحد المقبلين.

    يشار إلى أن شركة "شيلبي إلكتريك" صنعت اللمبة وقوتها 4 واط، وقد تم التبرع بها      لمركز الإطفاء في العام 1901، حيث تخضع اللمبة لمراقبة على مدار الساعة منذ بات      عمرها 100 سنة أي قبل 10 سنوات.*

----------


## شيرين عابدين

*النمل يصنع قاربا لعبور نهر الأمازون سبحان الله* 
 

 


 بديع !
 سبحان الله !

----------


## شيرين عابدين

قال مازحاً: "استغرق الأمر مني 80 عاماً"
أمريكي يتخرّج من الجامعة وعمره 99 سنة



رويترز – بورتلاند "اوريجون": حصل رجل يبلغ من العمر (99 عاماً) على الشهادة الجامعية أخيراً بعد أن انقطع عن دراسته في عام 1932 أثناء ما يعرف باسم الكساد الكبير.

وقال ليو بلاس مازحاً أثناء مقابلة مع رويترز: "استغرق الأمر مني 80 عاماً لتحقيقه."

وبناءً على إلحاح قريبه بحثت جامعة ايسترن اوريجون والمعروفة من قبل باسم "ايسترن اوريجون نورمال سكول" ملف بلاس، وأقرّت أنه وفق شروط محدثة فإن بلاس مؤهّل للحصول على درجة علمية في الدراسات العامة.

واستمتع بلاس - الذي انقطع عن الجامعة للعمل في قطع الأخشاب - بالمرح والصخب. وقال عن حفل التخرّج الذي أُقِيم في الحادي عشر من يونيو والتصفيق الحارّ الذي لقيه: "كان شيئاً مختلفاً."

واتّسع حرم جامعة اوريجون منذ تركه بلاس في الثلاثينيات.

وقال: "أخذوني في جولة بأنحاء الحرم الجامعي في عربة جولف. بالتأكيد إنه اختلف."

وقال بلاس الذي سيبلغ عامه المائة في الثالث من أغسطس القادم: إنه لا يملك خططاً للعمل بمجال آخر بعد حصوله على الشهادة الجديدة.

وأضاف أنه غير نادم على ترك الجامعة من أجل العمل بقطع الأشجار وسلسلة من الأعمال الأخرى.

----------


## شيرين عابدين

*عندما تأتي سكرات الموت ويحتضر الأسد ملك الغابة*
 http://www.4cyc.com/play--0QiEijghbs

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

بوركت أختنا شيرين غرائب وطرائف فيها ما ينفع ويجعلنا نتغظ.





> *عندما تأتي سكرات الموت ويحتضر الأسد ملك الغابة*
>  http://www.4cyc.com/play--0qieijghbs


سبحان الله  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  كُلُّ نَفْسٍ ذَائِقَةُ الْمَوْتِ  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  

اللهم هون علينا سكرات الموت وارحمنا برحمتك.

تابعي بارك الله فيكِ.

----------


## شيرين عابدين

شكرا لك أم عبد الرحمن الكريمة !

----------


## شيرين عابدين

لا يوجد مستحيل... فقط فكر!!


  هذه قصة حقيقية حدثت بين زبون وشركة جنرال موتورز والمدير التنفيذي. 
هذه الشكوى وصلت عن طريق قسم موتورز.. 
يقول صاحب الشكوى: 
هذه هي المرة الثانية التي أكتب لكم فيها, وأنا لا ألومكم على عدم الرد عليَّ، لأنني أبدو مجنونا لكنها الحقيقة. 
والقصة هي أنه لدينا تقليد عائلي بتناول الكريما المثلجة بعد العشاء، ولكن أنواع الكريما المثلجة تختلف لذلك فنحن نصوت لاختيار النوع المطلوب وعادة أذهب أنا إلى المحل التجاري للحصول عليه... 
وحقيقة أيضا أنني اشتريت سيارة بونتياك جديدة, ومنذ ذلك الوقت أصبحت رحلتي إلى المحل التجاري مشكلة. 

 ففي كل مرة أشتري مثلجات بنكهة الفانيليا أجد أن سيارتي لا تعمل ولو أنني اخترت أي نوع آخر من المثلجات فسيارتي تعمل بشكل جيد، أريدكم أن تعلموا أنني جدي في هذا السؤال على الرغم من أنه يبدو سخيفا. 
ما هي مشكلة البونتياك مع نكهة الفانيليا؟!
سارع المدير بإرسال مهندس للتحقق من الأمر رغم شكه بموضوع الشكوى. تفاجأ المهندس بترحيب رجل مثقف ناجح في منطقة سكنية جيدة... 
واتفقا على الذهاب معًا بعد العشاء لشراء الكريما المثلجة, وحدث ما كان متوقعًا فلم تعمل السيارة عند العودة، أعاد المهندس الكَرَّة لثلاث ليال. 
في الليلة الأولى حصلوا على نكهة الفراولة وعملت السيارة جيدًا. 
وفي الليلة الثانية حصلوا على نكهة الشوكولا وعملت السيارة أيضًا. 
في الليلة الثالثة حصلوا على نكهة الفانيليا فلم تعمل السيارة... 
ولكن المهندس رجل منطقي رفض تصديق أن السيارة تتحسس من نكهة الفانيليا ولذلك لا تعمل فتدبر الأمر على أن يكرر الزيارات مهما أخذ ذلك من الوقت لحل هذه المسألة، وبدأ يكتب ملاحظاته حول الوقت، نوع البنزين المستعمل، وقت الذهاب والعودة، إلخ. 
وفي مدة قصيرة حصل على مفتاح اللغز، وهو أن الرجل يأخذ وقتا أقصر في شراء الفانيليا بينما النكهات الأخرى يأخذ وقتًا أطول. 
والسبب هو أن نكهة الفانيليا مشهورة ومطلوبة جدا لذلك يضعها المحل التجاري في الأمام من المخزن لسهولة أخذها من قبل الزبائن، بينما بقية النكهات توضع في الخلف من المخزن التجاري مما يأخذ وقتا أطول في عملية شرائها. 
السؤال المحير الآن هو لماذا لا تعمل السيارة في الوقت الأقصر وبعد شراء الفانيليا؟ 
كان جواب المهندس سريعا: هو قفل البخار. 

 الوقت الذي كان يأخذه في عملية الشراء, كان يدع وقتا كافيا للمحرك حتى يبرد فيعود للبدء من جديد، بينما بعد شراء الفانيليا في الوقت الأقصر يكون المحرك مازال حارًا فلا يتبدد البخار فيحدث قفل للسيارة... 
*تذكر: حتى المشاكل التي تبدو مجنونة في بعض الأحيان, يكون لها حل فقط فكر بحلها بعمق وتذكر أن كل المشاكل تبدو بسيطة فقط, عندما نجد الحلول لها بتفكير هادئ..!!

من كتاب "هكذا هزموا اليأس " .

----------


## شيرين عابدين

*ناقة بيعت بـ2 مليون دينار كويتي تدخل موسوعة جينيس‎*
 
 


  *الكويت - دخلت ناقة موسوعة غينيس للأرقام القياسية من خلال مزاد صفاة الإبل  الذي يقام في منطقة الصليبية. الناقة »بدور« بيعت بـ 2 مليون دينار عداً ونقداً،  ولم يقبل بائعها الحصول على قيمتها عن طريق الشيكات أو الكي نت. 

وبسؤال البائع عن سر هذا الثمن الخيالي، قال: لأنها ليست كبقية النوق أو الجمال حيث  انها متحدرة من سلالة تلك النوق التي كان يركبها ويتنقل بها الرسول -صلى الله عليه  وسلم- وصحابته الكرام. 

وأكد أن الأمر حق لا هزل فيه ولا كذب وأن لديه ثبوتيات وأوراقاً تؤكد ان الناقة  فريدة من نوعها، وانها تستحق المليونين اللذين تم دفعهما ثمناً لها. واستطرد قائلاً:  ان قيمة تلك الناقة لا تتمثل في لحمها ولا في أوبارها وألبانها وأبوالها بل في  سلالتها وفيما ينتج عنها، موضحاً أن الناتج عنها سوف يعوض الشاري المليونين، بل  سيحقق له أرباحاً طائلة. وزاد البائع: قد يتعجب السامع من الصفقة ويضرب كفاً بكف  اذا سمع رقم المليونين، وربما يستنكر الأمر ويقول ان سعرها يفوق سعر أحدث السيارات  الفارهة وربما يقترب من سعر طائرة خاصة، ولهؤلاء أقول ان من الجياد ما يباع بأكثر  من ذلك، فما العجب من بيع ناقة متحدرة من نوق الصحابة بـ 2 مليون دينار؟

وبسؤاله: هل يستطيع الشاري التأمين على حياة الناقة؟ أجاب لِمَ لا، فبإمكان المواطن  أن يؤمن على نفسه وعلى سيارته وعلى بيته، ومن ثم فإن له حق التأمين على ناقته اذا  كانت بمثل هذه المواصفات. 

ورفض البائع ان يكشف عن نسبة الربح التي حققها من وراء بيع الناقة، لكنه أكد ان  الشاري سيحقق منها ومن ذريتها أرباحاً طائلة.*

----------


## شيرين عابدين

النحت بالكتب

 إن كنت تظن أنك تشاهد صورة منظر طبيعي لقمة جبل فأعد النظر مرة أخرى لأن ما تشاهده في الصورة هي مجموعة من الكتب!! :
 حيث قام الفنان الكندي جاي لارامي بتحويل و نحت مجسمات من مجموعة كتب ملتصقة مع بعضها البعض لتتحول إلى مناظر طبيعية رائعة!!

 جاي لارامي فنان متعدد التخصصات يمارس عمله منذ 30 عاماً، فبدأ بالعمل في مجال الكتابة ثم الموسيقى المعاصرة وكذلك في الرسم والأدب، لكن العمل الذي أصبح من خلاله أكثر شهرة هو نحت الكتب، فقد عمل جاي على سلسلتين وإحداهما هي سور أمريكا العظيم (على غرار سور الصين العظيم)، وهو المشروع الذي نشاهد اليوم بعض أجزائه.
 استخدم جاي خياله في عمل هذه المنحوتات فحوّل الكثير من الكتب إلى مناظر طبيعية, كهوف, مباني, آثار مع مراعاة الدقة العالية في جميع أعماله كما تلاحظون:
 السبب الرئيسي من هذه الأعمال الفنية هو إظهار مدى تآكل و تدهور الثقافات ككل، ويقول أنه يستخدم في فنه أسلوباً يعكس به الواقع ويمثله بتآكل الجبال إذ أنها تضعف شيء فشيئاً وتصبح تلالاً ثم تتسطح وتصبح حقولاً .
 أترككم مع باقي أعماله الفنية :

----------


## شيرين عابدين

*منتجات مبتكرة للمطبخ: غريبة حيناً ومجنونة أحياناً أخرى!*

الكاتب : محمد إبراهيم

 نشاهد بين الحين والآخر أثناء تسوقنا في المراكز التجارية أو محلات البيع بالتجزئة عروضاً كثيرة لشركات تنتج أدوات مطبخية مبتكرة حيناً وغريبة حيناً آخر بهدف تحويل الطبخ إلى متعة، وإثراء الوقت الذي يقضيه المرء داخل المطبخ!
 لكن بعض هذه الشركات ذهبت بعيداً (جداً!) في مدى رفاهية تلك المنتجات للدرجة التي حولتها معها إلى ألعاب (قد تتساءلون عن مدى جديتها) لكنها تبقى أفكاراً مميزة وغير تقليدية، لذا سنشاهد في هذا الموضوع مجموعة مختارة من أغرب, أطرف, أجمل الابتكارات التي عرضها موقع Toxel لأدوات المطبخ:
*اقطع الزبدة بضغطة واحدة!*

 لماذا تضيع وقتك في قطع الزبدة؟
 كل ما عليك فعله هو وضع قطعة الزبدة الكبيرة داخل هذا “الشيء” وما أن تضغط عليه حتى تخرج لك الزبدة مربعات صغيرة متساوية!
 وحين تنتهي من استخدامها ضعها بأكملها في الثلاجة! والسعر 7.97 دولار (المصدر)

*حول قطعة الأناناس لشرائط مستديرة متصلة!*

 فكرة  جميلة جداً لابتكار يقوم بتحويل قطة الأناناس لشريحة لولبية متصلة دون أي  مجهود يذكر! والسعر 15.95 دولار (المصدر)
*احصل على المساعدة لصب إبريق الشاي!*

 يبدو أن  عملية الإمساك بإبريق الشاي معقدة أكثر مما نتصور، لذا قامت أحد الشركات  بإنتاج هذا المسند الذي يساعدك على… صب الشاي! (المصدر)
*حول يدك إلى كماشة من السليكون!*

 لو افترضت أنك تقوم بطهي قطع من اللحم وأردت قلبها على الناحية الأخرى لتطهى جيداً فكيف ستفعل ذلك؟
 يمكنك ارتداء هذه الكماشة المصنوعة من السيليكون المعالج لمقاومة الحرارة لتستطيع قلب قطع اللحم كما تشاء (على أساس أن مطبخك في وسط الصحراء ولا تملك معالق ولا أشواك ولا أي أدوات أخرى يمكن استخدامها لقلب قطع اللحم أثناء طهيها!!). لكن على أي حال ثمنها هو 17.99 دولار (المصدر)
*ابدأ صباحك بقلب أبيض!*

 فكرة لطيفة لحديثي الزواج، والجميل هو أن ثمنها 5.99 دولار فقط، لذا لن يكون هناك مشكلة في التخلص منها بعد عدة أشهر من الزواج  (المصدر)
*انعش عصيرك بدماغ متجمد !*

 لمحبي أفلام الرعب وقصص العلماء المجانين يمكنكم الاستمتاع بهذه القوالب الثلجية التي تخرج لك قطع ثلج على شكل أدمغة بشرية!
 سيكون من الجميل أن يجد ضيفك قطعة دماغ في كوبه! (المصدر)
*إبريق لاثنين في واحد!*

 على الرغم  من أنها فكرة  غريبة لكنها قد تكون هدية زواج جميلة! (المصدر)
*اقطع خضرواتك بأناقة!*

 أظن أن هذه الفكرة جادة بعض الشيء، فهذه القاطعة الأنيقة متعددة المهام لأن بإمكانك استخدامها لقطع الخضروات, الثوم ، الزنجبيل ، الجوز والشوكولاتة. وتأتي القاطعة مع القاعدة التي تعمل كحافظة لها بعد الانتهاء من استخدامها. والسعر 18 يورو (المصدر)
*للمغناطيس استخدامات أخرى!..*

 بدلاً من إرهاق نفسك بمحاولة وضع السكين داخل الحامل بإمكانك إلقاؤه ناحية الحامل وسيلتصق به لأنه ممغنط!
 فكرة غريبة ذكرتني بالأفكار التي شاهدناها سابقاً في موضوع “5 حاملات عجيبة وغريبة“، ولكني عن نفسي (كوني مهندس اتصالات) لا أرتاح لأي فكرة تحوي موجات وقوى مغناطيسية، خاصةً إذا كان استخدامها يتعلق بشيء سيدخل معدتي!
 (المصدر)
*اقطع الجزر بأمان!*

 لأن عملية قطع الخضروات والفواكه معقدة جداً وتحتاج إلى تدريب (أمزح بالطبع!) قامت أحد الشركات بتصميم هذا المنتج الذي يقف حائلاً بين السكين وأصابعك لتستطيع قطع الخضروات والفواكه وأنت مغمض العينين! والسعر 5.98 دولار (المصدر)
*اغلق “زجاجتك” بقفل ثلاثي!*

 هل استيقظت في الصباح لتجد أن زجاجة عصيرك تتناقص من تلقاء نفسها؟!
إليك هذا الحل “الغريب”:
 اغلق الزجاجة بمفتاح سري من ثلاثة أرقام ونم مطمئناً! والسعر 14.50 دولار (أظن أن سرقة الزجاجة أفضل!) (المصدر)
*احصل على عصير بطيخ طازج من البطيخة!*

 شيء منطقي بالطبع ولكن الجديد هنا هو كيف ستحصل على العصير من داخل البطيخة:
 لن تحتاج لفتحها بل كل ما عليك فعله هو وضع هذا الصنبور العجيب! والسعر 29.95 دولار (المصدر)
*واحصل على عصير ليمون طازج من الليمونة:*

 لم أفهم صراحةً كيف يعمل هذا الشيء لكنه يبدو أنيقاً!
 والسعر 32.95 دولار! (أظن أن عصرها بيدك قد يبدو أكثر أناقةً!!)
 (المصدر)
*حول الزجاجة إلى إبريق!*

 فكرة جميلة ومبتكرة، فبمجرد وضع هذا الغطكاء البلاستيكي تتحول الزجاجة إلى إبريق! (المصدر)
*اطهو الاسباغتي بالمقدار الذي تحتاجه بالضبط!*

 فكرة بسيطة, غريبة وجميلة لتحسب كمية المعكرونة الاسباغتي التي تحتاج طهيها بالضبط:
 كل ما عليك فعله هو ضبط العداد على عدد الأشخاص الذين سيأكلون (من شخص لأربعة أشخاص) ستلاحظ تغير حجم الفتحة في منتصف هذا المنتج، وبقدر هذه الفتحة بقدر ما ستحتاج من المعكرونة!
 فكرة جميلة جداً لكن أظن أن هذه المقادير بالمعايير الغربية وعليك مراعاة فروق التوقيت (اضرب الناتج في 2)، والسعر 8.5 دولار (المصدر)
*في أوقات الشدة: استخدم خريطة ترتيب الأشياء على طاولة الطعام!*

 لا أهتم عن نفسي بمكان السكين والملعقة والفارق بين مكان ملعقة الطعام وملعقة الشوربة وغيرها من القواعد البيروقراطية المعقدة لتناول الطعام، لكن غالباً ما يكون الموقف محرجاً حين أذهب إلى أحد تلك المطاعم البيروقراطية المتعجرفة حين أشعر أن الكل ينظرون إليّ كما لو كنت إنسان الكهف الذي وجد نفسه فجأةً أمام مركبة فضاء!
 لذا أظن أن هذه الفكرة جيدة في أوقات الشدة لتتعلم بسرعة قواعد الإتيكيت، خاصةً أنها تبدو مثل خريطة اكتشاف أمريكا الجنوبية! (المصدر)
*لأن كسر البيض يحتاج لتكنولوجيا متطورة!*

 شَعَر منتجو هذا الجهاز أن كسر البيض عملية معقدة تحتاج إلى الاستعانة بالتكنولوجيا الحديثة، لذا إن كنت تتفق معهم في هذه الفكرة فإليك هذا الجهاز المتطور:
 كل ما عليك فعله هو وضع البيضة في المنتصف والضغط على الجهاز، والنتيجة هي أن البيضة ستنشطر إلى نصفين بكل بساطة! والسعر 14.98 (المصدر)
*ثبّتها رأساً على عقب!*

 نحتاج في أحيان كثيرة بالفعل إلى وضع علبة الكاتشاب (أو حتى الشامبو) بالمقلوب لتتجمع محتويات الزجاجة عند رأسها بدلاً من فتحها والانتظار!
 لذا فالفكرة على بساطتها أنيقة ومفيدة (مقارنة بما سبق على الأقل!). والسعر 7.99 دولار (المصدر)
 وللجنون فنون!

----------


## شيرين عابدين

عندما تضحك الحيوانات‎


                 

*
*

----------


## شيرين عابدين

*قرد يغسل الصحون .. بلا شغالات بلا هم !*

----------

